# Hoyt Defiant Bow For Sale



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Hoyt Defiant Bow for sale. 29" draw. 50-60 lbs. Comes with an arrow rest and peep sight. This would be a great starter bow! $150.00 obo.


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

Still available? I'm interested in getting my first bow and giving archery a whirl...


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yep, still got it. Pm me if you want it we can work out the details!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Why not pull the overdraw off and use it for a carp bow?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I just might! I actually pulled the overdraw off today. It would be a great starters bow for someone. If not, carp it is!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold


----------

